# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  My first semi-escape....

## Neal

So I was sitting on the couch watching smallville, and I was holding my rufous beaked snake with my right hand, rubbing under his head with my thumb. Then I felt something bite me, and it bit rather hard, So I set my snake on my lap and cupped my hand over him while he was slithering around my fingers when I happen to notice what bit me was a brown recluse. So kinda freaked out i rolled over to hurry and kill it before it wandered off and in doing so I sorta forgot my snake was on my lap and when I rolled he was on the couch, then I realized oh crap my snake and I looked to see the tip of his tail as he vanished inside the couch. So then I proceeded to killing the Brown Recluse as my hand started to throb really bad. After kinda sticking my hand in the couch to reach to see if I could feel him I had no luck and about that time my hand stopped hurting, so I left it alone, I assumed the recluse either gave me a partial bite or maybe because it had something to do with where it bit me(a newly acquired scar from when I wrecked my bike). Well needless to say, I had to dismantle the couch to get him out. I got a picture of the sofa that i'll post later. lol

Also that was around 7pm(CST) and its 1:15 am and i'm not in any sort of pain nor have I went to the hospital, so I guess i'm perfectly fine, minus a few gashes from staples.

----------


## Creeptastic

Oh man that is really scary!!!!!! I thought the recluse was very venemous? Are you sure it was a recluse? I am so glad to hear you are alright!!! PLease keep monitoring the bite! Goodluck

----------


## Neal

Yea, I know my spiders pretty well, I've encountered a lot of recluses and widows. They are venomous, I don't think it got a solid bite in though and if it did maybe because it was on a scar so it may of not fully broke the tissue. However it's not the first venomous thing to bite me and i've been fine.

----------

